# Lightbox Amateur



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, today I learned that having a lightbox is not going to solve all of my photography issues immediately!  It still is going to take a lot of practice and figuring out for me - here are my first attempts.  Let me first say that I am one white panel short in these pics, and I need to get a clamp so that I can have an overhead light.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

It seemed like I had to move my lights around a lot depending on the size of the bottle.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I kept getting a white cross on the back panel from the back light.....


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Last one - suggestions are welcome!


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

They say 35 W Tungsten Halogen bulbs


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

This was a little kit I got - I liked it because it folds up very thin into a little carrying case so it can be stored easily.  The backdrops they provided were grey, blue, or black, which is why I am one white panel short.  The two lamps and a tripod came with it.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm always experimenting with a photo setup. Here is a simple one that I came up with.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2008)

What kind of lights are you using there?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just regular light bulbs. My camera has a setting for indoor use and it give me true color.


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2008)

I use the daytime bulbs from Home depot.  About $14 but should last 3 or 4 years.
 Hope this helps.
 Madpaddla


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 10, 2008)

Mad... I use the high temperature florescent bulbs. They give a pretty good white light but i still have to use photo software to get rid of some of the yellow.

 Dan... I think you need to stack 2 more levels of bottles on there to get it just right.


----------



## whitefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's a link to some great information, It has really helped me improve my bottle photos using a light tent.
 http://alzodigital.com/photo_guide/tent_application_guide_white_background.htm#Adjusting%20the%20lights

 I actually made a light box following the instructions on this link.
 http://www.studiolighting.net/homemade-light-box-for-product-photography/

 I've gotten pretty good results with it.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## whitefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's one of my photos.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for your comments.  Whitefish - thanks for posting that link - it has some great information.


----------

